# Confusion regarding DTH HD service provider



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,

Please help me decide which DTH HD service provider to choose in Kolkata. I am confused between Tata Sky HD and Airtel HD.

In terms of HD packages:

*airtel hd*-costs Rs.81 p.m.
movies now hd
star plus hd
star world hd
star movies hd
nat geo hd
star gold hd
colors hd
discovery hd
utv stars hd
history channel hd

*tata sky hd*-costs Rs.75 p.m.
star plus hd
star world hd
star movies hd
nat geo hd
star gold hd
discovery hd
star cricket hd
espn hd

I am not worried about the other regular SD channels. Will take the one which will have more for a lesser price.

The advantage I am getting with Tata Sky is that I am getting the sports channels I like, whereas in Airtel I am getting some extra channels like Movies now HD.

My preference is that my package should have the sports channels (ESPN, stars sports, star cricket, Ten Sports, Ten Action Plus) and the english movie channels (star movies, movies now, HBO, etc).

Browsing online, people generally have the opinion that Tata Sky HD is better, but it contains lesser number of channels.

Which one to go for?

Bump! 40 Views and still no replies?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2011)

Get info on Videocon...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 28, 2011)

For videocon, following HD channels are available as part of their HD pack.

Nat Geo HD
Discovery HD
Movies Now HD
Travel XP HD
Colors HD
Star Plus HD
Star World HD
Star Movies HD
Star Gold HD
ESPN HD
Star Cricket HD

Looks like the highest number of HD channels. But how's the service? Anyone here is a user?

Mods: Can you please add the option of Videocon D2H HD in the poll?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2011)

I've used normal service i.e. service without HD pack.

I'm very satisfied with them. The UI is neat and very user friendly, remote has good layout and important buttons are well placed.


----------



## Sarath (Nov 28, 2011)

I am on TS for more than a year and despite having subscribed for all the extras I get none. Active etc etc Hate this,
Otherwise its good except for no Zee HD and Times Movies HD (name?)


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 28, 2011)

^Movies now...

If possible try to get a demo of Videocon and check if they provide service at ur place.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello guys, couple of questions - 
1) Does the Tata Sky HD set top box have HDMI ports?
2) Does Tata Sky HD transmit in MPEG-4 format like Airtel?


----------



## PraKs (Dec 2, 2011)

Tata Sky HD set top box have HDMI ports? - Yes

if you need best customer care then go with TS.

Airtel has the worst.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 5, 2011)

Finally got Tata Sky HD activated. Enjoyed watching United playing in the league in ESPN HD.


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 5, 2011)

My friend is using Airtel HD and the feedback is very nice. The picture quality was just too good.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 5, 2011)

PraKs said:


> Tata Sky HD set top box have HDMI ports? - Yes
> 
> if you need best customer care then go with TS.
> 
> Airtel has the worst.




that is a surprise  because in my experience and all Airtel has best customer service.. 

on topic : so no DTH has all HD channels


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 5, 2011)

clmlbx said:


> that is a surprise  because in my experience and all Airtel has best customer service..
> 
> on topic : so no DTH has all HD channels



Yes, and I hope all the providers will have uniform packages throughout and also more channels to get added in HD. As of now, an average of 8-10 channels per provider.


----------

